# keyboard in the search option (721)



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

someone mentioned this before but I can't find it, how do you get the onscreen keyboard to come up with the search feature on the 721


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Go to the search screen, arrow over the the box where you type in your search and push the select button which then brings up the on screen keyboard.

Over the last few days I notice a mouse curser shaped like a *I* on my search screen. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Go to the search screen, arrow over the the box where you type in your search and push the select button which then brings up the on screen keyboard.
> 
> Over the last few days I notice a mouse curser shaped like a I on my search screen. Anyone else seeing this? *


Yes, I see the same thing. This feature will be more useful after they enable the arrow keys


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks Scott! I love this thing!! So far!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Over the last few days I notice a mouse curser shaped like a I on my search screen. Anyone else seeing this?"

While I don't have a 721, I know enough (even though you don't think I know anything) to know they probably just didn't make sure to get rid of the mouse cursor everywhere. It seems like this system is just using good old XFree86, and of course, every day - DISH is "forgetting" about the GPL. Darn DISH, DARN YOU DISH!


----------

